# Western Brittany



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Howdy folks

We are off to Devon tomorrow. Not sure why but we are. I didnt realise the Plymouth to Roscoff ferry was only 6 hours and not an overnighter so we may hop across to Roscoff in Brittany. We have been there before but have never been further around that sticky out bit of Brittany that goes from Roscoff around to Brest. 

On Google Earth it looks a bit like the west coast of Scotland to me. Any tips on places to see in that area? Good wild spots or Aires. Will have a look around camping infos tonight but just thought I would ask

Cheers
BD


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We love Brittany. We have been west of Roscoff and found some lovely places to wildcamp and Aires to stay in.

If you have done that why not go on the Granite Coast back to St Malo. Stay on the coast road.
Area around Plougrescant had many surprises.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The coast road east is a fantastic route to take. Loads of aires to use. The granite coast is fab.

steve & ann --------------------- teensvan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks we have done the Granite coast from Roscoff east towards St Malo a few times now but we havent been beyond Roscoff. Ive had a google earth around and looked on Campingcar-infos and it looks interesting. Not sure how this trip will work out as its just not planned, we dont know how long we have (well 2 weeks min but could be less or more). Just going to head south west and see what happens.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry;

It was back in 2003 when we visited Western Brittainy.

For a good aire near Roscoff try St Pol de Leon.

A bit to the south but Camaret s Mer is nice and has a large aire which had only just opened when we visited, all the shrubs they planted should be nicely matured by now.

We also remember having a few magic nights wildcamping and swimming in the bay at a little village called Roscanvel just north of Camaret, great little place. Loads of juicy Bigorneau to pick off the rocks there as well.

St Pol and Camaret are both in the database.

BTW have you had a play around with the CC-Infos google map of the region? Its a handy feature.....

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/chaireGM.php?dept=29&Pays=France

Have a good one..

Pete


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Peejay. 
Stayed 4 nights in the Aire in Camaret sur Mer this year. 
It was our 5th visit in the last 6 years. 
Hubby would walk the head every morning for 2 hours.
The shrubs has grown. The bays are small but big enough to put out the awning and sit outside. €5 per night. 

Locrohan is another favourite. Lovely village. Aire also in village.
Passed Roscanvel never stayed there. One for next year.

Barry. 
Where are you thinking of going west of Roscoff or south of Brest?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> Barry;
> 
> It was back in 2003 when we visited Western Brittainy.
> 
> ...


Superb advice as usual. All saved and logged. Yes I use the Campingcar infos site as lot but for some reason its not translating all the comments any more in google translate. You have to highlight them and right click and translate which is a pain. Same in IE and Google Chrome. Strange.

My only concern going way out west is the weather but you takes your chance etc.

Cheers
BD


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nora+Neil said:


> Peejay.
> Stayed 4 nights in the Aire in Camaret sur Mer this year.
> It was our 5th visit in the last 6 years.
> Hubby would walk the head every morning for 2 hours.
> ...


Sorry just missed your post replying to Peejay. Thanks. We will probably initially go west of Roscoff and work our way around that end to Brest (which I have heard isnt a very nice town) then maybe down to the next sticky out bit south of Brest and then back up towards St Malo unless I find I have more time then may head south. If we have to go home it will be North Coast of Brittany towards St Malo and Normandy towards Calais and home.

No doubt we will end up in Greece or somewhere.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Barry.
We spend a week on the coast from Brest to Roscoff this July. We did it a few years ago on a quick visit, I was so surprised of its beauty this time around and will be back next year and take more time on this coast.
Brest as you say is not for me but then again I not a big town person.

Le Conquet hads a Aire and its a lovely town to walk about.
Big aire at Lampaul/Plouarzel.€7
Aire in Goulven (new) with showers/toilets/elec for €5.

We found a lovely wildcamping spot here.
L 48°41'40.68"N
L 4° 6'56.02"W

Plenty of spaces around to wildcamp and nice Aires.
Hope this helps.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nora+Neil said:


> Barry.
> We spend a week on the coast from Brest to Roscoff this July. We did it a few years ago on a quick visit, I was so surprised of its beauty this time around and will be back next year and take more time on this coast.
> Brest as you say is not for me but then again I not a big town person.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much. Google earthed the wild spot and it looks great. Will probably spend the first night at Roscoff as the ferry gets in around 9:30pm and then go there from there. Cheers
BD


----------

